# hiking shoes question



## ScottySkis (Apr 6, 2014)

i hiked last year with my sneakers. If i buy hiking shies what is a good brand that to isnt to expensive. If i spend more money like skis are the hiking easirier in the feet? Thanks inadvance for any help. i know it earluly for this question bur spring wether is warm out and i need tobe enjoying outside mountajns some way.


----------



## hammer (Apr 6, 2014)

We picked up Merrell lightweight hiking boots last year for about $100/pair which work well for the few times we usually get out.

YMMV...like with ski boots, you need to figure out which boot fits your foot best.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks Hammmeer. I went to Marshalls and got a pair if Norh Face hiking booots on sale for 70$ trhing them out nkw. Hiking was easire when i was 40 lbs kighter i ha e goal now to louse weitght.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 9, 2014)

I ended up using trail runners(Innov8 255) most of last year since I have odd feet and in most brand of boots I end up with blisters on my heels. Real lite and legs didn't end up as tired at the end of long hikes with them.


----------



## tomcat (Apr 26, 2014)

As a high mileage hiker, I recommend the lightest shoes that are still comfortable.  I hike and backpack with full pack with low cut shoes as long as weather allows it  over any terrain.  I will  hike day hikes in trail runners sometimes.  This may not be doable if you need more support of your ankle or have soft feet.  A burlier shoe/boot often takes a while to break in but provides much more support.
I am not brand loyal and shop sale prices and leftovers (lots of leftovers available with my small size) I have currently salamon, keen, merrells, and LL bean shoes in my 3 season quiver.  The Keens (Targhee) are most durable.  Merrells (moab ventilator gtx) actually blew out prematurely but Merrell replaced them free.
Fit is most important to prevent blisters.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 26, 2014)

The ones that fit the best and have the most support.


----------



## gladerider (Apr 26, 2014)

i have a pair of salomon quest 4d gtx and love them. 
light and great support. i even wear them in nyc when i know i will be walking for a while.

http://www.backpacker.com/august-2010-gear-review-salomon-quest-4d-gtx-boot/gear/14354


----------

